# Have You Chosen Your Muslim Name Yet?



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

This may not be new news, but still had to share it.



> It takes a Brit to put into words what we should be saying.
> Wow...this is good.
> 
> http://www.jihadwatch.org/2010/06/p...sible-to-be-astonished-but-not-surprised.html
> ...


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Thanks. That was very good.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Good watch......... When did we become so gutless????? :******:


----------



## dravid456 (Apr 4, 2011)

Wonderful post...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The politicians who want it are fools. No, they are not tolerant, they are not thoughtful, they are not compassionate, they are fools.


----------

